#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  Qlimax

## koenvc

Filmpje gevonden van Qlimax, een hardbeat event in België...

http://gillstatie.zattevrienden.be/Q...imax%20122.mpg

let op, zwaar filmpje

----------


## masterblaster

moet je telleur stellen dit is QLIMAX in het gelredome in arnhem.
Tenzij ze net als sensation dit event ook al kopieeren naar het buitenland.
Maar desalniettemin mooi filmpje bedankt voor het vinden ik was er namelijk al een tijd naar op zoek

----------


## jploveparade

Dit is Qlimax Belgie, 4 februari in de Ethias Arena. Check www.q-dance.be

----------


## Baszza91

Errug mooi opening met al die lasers. Wat zijn die lichten rond 2min 14 sec in het filmpie die van links naar rechts gaan en dimmen enzo. Het lijken wel strobo's, wel lkkr fel de zaal gezien.

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## Banned

zeker een leuk introotje ! Zo zie je maar weer dat licht creatiever is dan geluid.

Heb er met plezier naar gekeken !

----------


## TPL

En hoezo is het geluid dan niet creatief? 

In iedergeval is het geluid hier creatiever opgezet dan op andere dance feesten. Als je goed naar sommige foto's kijkt zie je dat ook aan de sub opstellingen in de vorm van blokken van 4 x 4 subs. En niet zoals bij tig andere feesten op een lange rij (waarbij ook nog wat komt kijken) 
En die array's tja dat is een verhaal van afstraling en als het dekt dan dekt het en daar gaat het om, dat iedereen geluid heeft. 

Dus hoe wil je creatief zijn met geluid? (hoe bedoel je dat)?

hier nog even wat foto's van de site van Q-dance:

onder de array

onder de array 

uiterst links

----------


## Poelmans

Das denk ik ook een kwestie van 'cardioid subs' te verkrijgen, waardoor er minder bass op het podium is, en dus de pickups niet zo snel zullen feedbacken. Als je per rij je subs gaat delayen en de juiste afstand (ivm golflengte) kiest zal je achter je subs een PAK minder bass krijgen.

Ik had er eigenlijk gewoon eens willen aanwezig zijn om die opstelling aan het werk te horen, maar jammer genoeg is hardstyle niet mijn ding. wél zeer creatieve opstelling want heb ze nog nergens anders gezien. én je moet er maar aan denken om zo het de DJs confortabeler te maken (minder brommende geluiden int laag)

----------


## PowerSound

Ik was aanwezig maar vond het geluid niet denderend.

Die links en rechtse cardioide subopstelling is leuk, maar in het midden juist voor de Dj had je dus echt geen bas, die opstelling creeert een soort geluids tunnel gang. Cardioid zou hier eigenlijk geen correct woord voor zijn. Wat ik ook merkte is het ENORMS geluidskwaliteit verschil tussen de DJset's zelf en de INTRO's. Die Intro's klonken "vet" , misschien te vet, stem kwam er soms bizar door (opname ?) en er was een extreem verschil in geluidniveau met de Dj's.

Al met al, feestje was geen 40€ ingang waard (heb zelf niet betaald).

----------


## Harmen

onderste foto, wat staat daar op die cases?

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> onderste foto, wat staat daar op die cases?



Dat is vast speelgoed van de Pyro afdeling!

----------


## ronny

> Al met al, feestje was geen 40 ingang waard (heb zelf niet betaald).



En zo was het ook met het vorige grote dance feest in de ethias arena(tiësto in concert) en toen heb ik wel zelf betaald. Dus mij hebben ze gezien op van die mega dance feesten van id&t :Mad:  . Had trouwens al een vaag vermoeden dat het niet geweldig ging zijn met qlimax en dat blijkt nu dus ook uit te komen als ik eens rond hoor bij mensen die wel zijn gegaan :Cool:  

mvg
ronny

----------


## Juce

> Wat zijn die lichten rond 2min 14 sec in het filmpie die van links naar rechts gaan en dimmen enzo



Atomic 3000.
Alles was Martin
geluid was V-dosc.
En dat op die kisten is inderdaad pyro.  En er is daar behoorlijk wat afgeschoten.

----------

